# A girl, her teddy bear and a pet snake



## Jeannine (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 21, 2012)

Now thats a pet snake


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 21, 2012)

And then it has breakfast.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks dead


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2012)

There was a similar story on the news a few months back... oh.. .I found it on youtube:

[video=youtube_share;Z1n1zeyzrrI]http://youtu.be/Z1n1zeyzrrI[/video]


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 21, 2012)

biggest Burmese Ive ever seen


----------



## Justdragons (May 21, 2012)

Now thats parenting :d


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 21, 2012)

You could use it's shed as a sleeping bag


----------

